# Recording Audio From A DISH 322 Receiver



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

My mother and father in law have a DISH 322 receiver. They enjoy listening to Channel 951 Country Gold. In fact, they would like to record some of this for their own personal listening enjoyment in their vehicle when they are away from home. I looked at the DISH 322 manual and it appears as if there composite RCA jacks on the back for both TV1 and TV2. Anyway, since I am not near their residence, can anybody advise me if the 322 RCA jacks are "live" all the time? It sounds to me like their current TV2 is fed via the F connector through RG-59 or RG-6 coaxial cable. 

Anyway, if the RCA jacks are sending audio, I want to have them get a patch cord that goes from RCA to 3.5 mm plug into a personal computer and create some MP3 files. Can anybody here recommend and good, freeware suitable for creating MP3 files? I have done something similar in the past and I seem to recall the inherent problem was you either created large MP3 files, as it recorded many songs per file, or you spent a lot of time starting and stopping the program. In either case it might still be very suitable for them because they basically want to have an MP3 player to listen to country music from the suburban Saint Paul MN area to Las Vegas.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think Audacity might be the software you need. I found the manual online and it will let you split a long recording. I use Audio Cleaning Lab but it isn't freeware.


----------

